# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  HỎI VỀ LỖI Driver Hybrid Servo HBS86H

## quangthao

Chào các bác...
các bác cho em hỏi cái máy khắc gỗ em mới mua về 
chạy thử trục x đi 1 đoạn thì đứng lại và báo lỗi đèn đỏ nháy sáng ở Driver Hybrid Servo HBS86H.
các bác cho em hỏi đó là lỗi gì?
khắc phục sao zậy?

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Chào các bác...
> các bác cho em hỏi cái máy khắc gỗ em mới mua về 
> chạy thử trục x đi 1 đoạn thì đứng lại và báo lỗi đèn đỏ nháy sáng ở Driver Hybrid Servo HBS86H.
> 
> các bác cho em hỏi đó là lỗi gì?
> khắc phục sao zậy?


Thường thì là sai vị trí quá lớn không sửa đc vị trí nên báo lỗi và nguyên nhân do cách đấu encoder sai hoặc bị hỏng encoder ngoài ra bị quá dòng điện cũng báo lỗi, không biết cụ thể là máy bác mặt ngang mũi dọc sao nên không trả lời cụ thể được.

----------


## dungtb

thường lỗi này là do động cơ đó bác

----------


## quangthao

> Thường thì là sai vị trí quá lớn không sửa đc vị trí nên báo lỗi và nguyên nhân do cách đấu encoder sai hoặc bị hỏng encoder ngoài ra bị quá dòng điện cũng báo lỗi, không biết cụ thể là máy bác mặt ngang mũi dọc sao nên không trả lời cụ thể được.


em mua máy khắc gỗ 2325.
mới test đã báo lỗi zay rùi.em tính tháo động cơ chạy kg tải xem thế nào?
hic

----------


## quangthao

> thường lỗi này là do động cơ đó bác


vâng.em cũng nghi zay...hay no báo quá tải...em tháo động cơ chạy thử xem sao nhé.hic

----------

